# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Xu hướng nghề nghiệp dành cho phái nữ

## vanthangicom

Cân bằng giữa công việc và gia đình là một điều rất khó, đặc biệt đối với người có con nhỏ. Dù hầu hết các cơ quan đều có chính sách trợ giúp phụ nữ mang thai và nuôi con nhưng nhiều người vẫn cảm thấy có lỗi nếu phải để con ở nhà.
Tuy nhiên, đó dường như chỉ là chuyện quá khứ. Ngày nay, với những xu hướng nghề nghiệp đang ngày càng phổ biển trên thế giới sau đây, cánh chị em phụ nữ có thể bớt đi những lo lắng trên. 


_Hãy tham khảo và chọn lựa cho mình một hướng đi thích hợp:_ 


*1. Công việc có thời gian làm việc linh hoạt*
Thời gian làm việc thông thường là 8 tiếng một ngày. Tuy nhiên, có nhiều công việc bạn không nhất thiết phải tới cơ quan đúng 8 giờ và tan sở lúc 5 giờ chiều. Với cùng lượng thời gian cố định, bạn có thể tới cơ quan sớm hơn và ra về muộn hơn. Thời gian làm việc linh hoạt như vậy sẽ giúp bạn làm được nhiều việc hơn.

*2. Công việc có thể chia sẻ*
Chia sẻ công việc có nghĩa là hai hoặc nhiều người cùng làm một công việc và bạn phải chịu một nửa trách nhiệm đối với công việc. Mức lương của bạn có thể vẫn không đổi tùy thuộc vào năng lực và khả năng đàm phán của bạn. Những loại hình công việc này khá phổ biến ở Anh bởi theo thông kê quốc gia, ở xứ sương mù này, hơn 56% phụ nữ làm việc có con dưới 5 tuổi và họ phải chia sẻ công việc với người khác để đảm bảo việc chăm sóc con cái.

*3. Công việc làm nửa ngày*
Điều này có nghĩa làm bạn chỉ phải nửa thời gian của một ngày làm việc bình thường. Nhiều công ty cho phép nhân viên làm việc nửa ngày hoặc một ngày trong tuần trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định sau kì nghỉ sinh và cũng có nhiều công ty tuyển dụng nhân việc cho những vị trí làm việc nửa ngày.

*4. Làm việc tại nhà*
Đây là loại hình công việc khá phổ biến hiện nay. Nhiều công ty cho phép làm việc tại nhà nếu bạn vẫn có thể đạt được hiệu quả cũng như tiến độ công việc. Tuy nhiên, làm việc tại nhà không có nghĩa bạn làm ít giờ hơn. Nhiều chị em cũng lầm tưởng về điều này nhưng thực tế cho thấy với cùng một khối lượng công việc, bạn sẽ phải dành một khoảng thời gian tương đương nhau. Nếu công việc luôn bị gián đoạn bởi con khóc quấy hay việc nhà, bạn có thể phải mất nhiều thời gian hơn để hoàn thành. Vì vậy, làm việc tại nhà đòi hỏi bạn phải có kĩ năng sắp xếp và quản lí thời gian tốt.

----------

